# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  حاول أن لا تتكلم وأنت تمشي.. والسبب؟؟

## محمد درويش

حذر علماء أستراليون من خطورة الكلام أثناء المشي على أساس أن الكلام والتنفس يتحكم فيهما جزء واحد من المخ ومن ثم فإن عدم التركيز في أحد الأمرين (الكلام والمشي) يمكن أن يؤدي إلى إصابة. 
نبه العلماء إلى أنه يتعين عدم الكلام أثناء المشي لان أي انقطاع في سريان الإشارات من النظام العصبي الأوسط يمكن أن يتسبب في عجز عضلات المعدة عن حماية العمود الفقري بصورة مناسبة. وقال بول هودجز من جامعة كوينزلاند أمام مؤتمر في ملبورن لأعضاء الجمعية الأسترالية لعلوم الأعصاب، حسب وكالة الأنباء الألمانية، إن نتيجة هذا الانقطاع هو حالة من الألم العصبي في الظهر أو حتى حدوث سقطة مؤذية. 
وأضاف هودجز أنه خلص إلى هذه النتيجة من مراقبة عضلات المعدة لمتطوعين يمشون على عجلات مشي ذات سيور. وتابع قائلا إن كل شيء مضى على ما يرام حتى بدأ المتمشون في الدردشة. ثم رصد الباحثون تراجعا في النشاط العضلي للمعدة وتنبأوا من ثم بتزايد خطر وقوع حادث. 
وحذر الأستاذ هودجز زملاءه، "إذا كان لزاما أن يتحدث المرء أثناء المشي فليقل في الكلام أو فليأخذ وقته". 
وأشار إلى أن من عواقب الانتشار العالمي للهواتف المحمولة ظهور جيل يحمل ندوب إصابات ناجمة عن عدم تقدير مخاطر الكلام أثناء المشي. 
وبالإضافة لهذا فقد وجد الباحثون في أستراليا، أن التحدث في الهاتف الجوال أثناء المشي يشكل خطرا صحيا كبيرا، لأنه يؤذي العمود الفقري ويسبب إصابته باعتلالات وتشوهات، وبالتالي الإصابة بآلام الظهر. 
وأوضح العلماء في جامعة كوينسلاند، أن هذا الأمر يرتبط بطريقة سيطرة الدماغ على عملية التنفس التي تؤثر بدورها على عضلات الجذع الداعمة للظهر، حيث ترتخي في الشهيق، وهي عملية تلقائية تحدث أوتوماتيكيا دون أن يشعر بها الإنسان، وبالتالي فان التحدث أثناء المشي، سيؤثر على عملية التنفس وطريقة حماية العمود الفقري من قبل العضلات الداعمة المسؤولة عن ثباته واستقراره...

تحياتي

----------


## بنوتة توتة

اوه يبي لنا مانتكلم 

الله يقدرنا
يعطيك ربي العافية

----------


## بيسان

مشكور اخي على الموضوع

وبالتوفيق

----------


## المستجير

الاخ محمد درويش
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بصراحه موضوع غريب طيب ويش اسوى اذا كان معى صاحبى ويكلمنى فى موضوع وقد يكون الموضوع مهم 
صحيح كل شىء بالدنيا جائز ولكن معقوله انى اسكت او اسكت لى معاى واقوله لاتتكلم اعتقد انها اشويه صعيه 

تسلم يدينك على نقل الخبر والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## سعيد درويش

أخي محمد الظاهر تبينا نصير خرسان ويعطيك العافية على المعلومة الغريبة

----------


## محمد درويش

مشكورين على المرور والرد الحلو

----------


## صمت السنين

*حاول أن لا تتكلم وأنت تمشي .......والسبب ؟؟؟؟؟* 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

حاول أن لا تتكلم وأنت تمشي.. والسبب؟؟ 


حذر علماء أستراليون من خطورة الكلام أثناء المشي على أساس أن الكلام والتنفس يتحكم فيهما جزء واحد من المخ ومن ثم فإن عدم التركيز في أحد الأمرين (الكلام والمشي) يمكن أن يؤدي إلى إصابة. 

نبه العلماء إلى أنه يتعين عدم الكلام أثناء المشي لان أي انقطاع في سريان الإشارات من النظام العصبي الأوسط يمكن أن يتسبب في عجز عضلات المعدة عن حماية العمود الفقري بصورة مناسبة. 

وقال بول هودجز من جامعة كوينزلاند أمام مؤتمر في ملبورن لأعضاء الجمعية الأسترالية لعلوم الأعصاب، حسب وكالة الأنباء الألمانية، إن نتيجة هذا الانقطاع هو حالة من الألم العصبي في الظهر أو حتى حدوث سقطة مؤذية. 

وأضاف هودجز أنه خلص إلى هذه النتيجة من مراقبة عضلات المعدة لمتطوعين يمشون على عجلات مشي ذات سيور. وتابع قائلا إن كل شيء مضى على ما يرام حتى بدأ المتمشون في الدردشة. ثم رصد الباحثون تراجعا في النشاط العضلي للمعدة وتنبأوا من ثم بتزايد خطر وقوع حادث. 

وحذر الأستاذ هودجز زملاءه، *إذا كان لزاما أن يتحدث المرء أثناء المشي فليقل في الكلام أو فليأخذ وقته*. 

وأشار إلى أن من عواقب الانتشار العالمي للهواتف المحمولة ظهور جيل يحمل ندوب إصابات ناجمة عن عدم تقدير مخاطر الكلام أثناء المشي. 

وبالإضافة لهذا فقد وجد الباحثون في أستراليا، أن التحدث في الهاتف الجوال أثناء المشي يشكل خطرا صحيا كبيرا، لأنه يؤذي العمود الفقري ويسبب إصابته باعتلالات وتشوهات، وبالتالي الإصابة بآلام الظهر. 

وأوضح العلماء في جامعة كوينسلاند، أن هذا الأمر يرتبط بطريقة سيطرة الدماغ على عملية التنفس التي تؤثر بدورها على عضلات الجذع الداعمة للظهر، حيث ترتخي في الشهيق، وهي عملية تلقائية تحدث أوتوماتيكيا دون أن يشعر بها الإنسان، وبالتالي فان التحدث أثناء المشي، سيؤثر على عملية التنفس وطريقة حماية العمود الفقري من قبل العضلات الداعمة المسؤولة عن ثباته واستقراره


نسال الله العافية

منقول* __________________

----------


## عيون لاتنام

شكرا أخي أو أختي صمت السنين على طرح الموضوع المفيد والهادف 
شكرا على المعلومات الجديدة
سلمت يمناك
وبالتوفيق
أختك
عيون لاتنام

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكورة خيتووو على المعلومة 

يسلموو 

وربي يعطيك العافية

----------


## حنين الأمل

مشكووووووووووووره اختي صمت السنين
الموضوع وايد حلو ومفييد

----------


## العنود

*مشكوووره خيتووو*
*يعطيك العافيه*
*على طرح الموضوع*
*مع اعذب تحياتي اختك العنود*

----------


## hope

بل 

صعب اصلا لأنه اني اتكلم واني امشي اكثر واني جالسه 

الله يعين

مشكور اخوي على المعلومه 

تحياتي

----------


## الدمعة الساكبة

معلوومة غرييبة
بس ان شاء الله ننفذهااا
مشكوور أخوي 
لااعدمناك

----------


## ضياء

*سعيد درويش ...*

*شكرا لهذه المعلومة ،،،*

*ويلاحظ شيء مهم ايضا ،،، اننا ونحن نمشي ازدياد في نبضات القلب مما يجعلنا ونحن نتحدث نتعثر ويصعب علينا اخراج الكلمات ، لا اعلم ان كان هناك رابط بين هذه وتلك ...*


*موفق يارب ...*

----------


## دانة الشوق

بسم الله



حذر علماء أستراليون من خطورة الكلام أثناء المشي على أساس أن
الكلام والتنفس يتحكم فيهما جزء واحد من المخ ومن ثم فإن عدم التركيز 
في أحد الأمرين (الكلام والمشي) يمكن أن يؤدي إلى إصابة .. كما نبه 
العلماء إلى أنه يتعين عدم الكلام أثناء المشي لان أي انقطاع في سريان 
الإشارات من النظام العصبي الأوسط يمكن أن يتسبب في عجز عضلات 
المعدة عن حماية العمود الفقري بصورة مناسبة .

وقال بول هودجز من جامعة كوينزلاند أمام مؤتمر في ملبورن لأعضاء 
الجمعية الأسترالية لعلوم
الأعصاب، حسب وكالة الأنباء الألمانية، إن نتيجة هذا الانقطاع هو حالة 
من الألم العصبي في الظهر أو حتى حدوث سقطة مؤذية وأضاف هودجز 
أنه خلص إلى هذه النتيجة من مراقبة عضلات المعدة لمتطوعين يمشون 
على عجلات مشي ذات سيور. وتابع قائلا إن كل شيء مضى على ما يرام
حتى بدأ المتمشون في الدردشة. ثم رصد الباحثون تراجعا في النشاط 
العضلي للمعدة وتنبأوا من ثم بتزايد خطر وقوع حادث وحذر الأستاذ هودجز 
زملاءه، "إذا كان لزاما أن يتحدث المرء أثناء المشي فليقل في الكلام أو
فليأخذ وقته وأشار إلى أن من عواقب الانتشار العالمي للهواتف المحمولة
ظهور جيل يحمل ندوب إصابات ناجمة عن عدم تقدير مخاطر الكلام أثناء 
المشي وبالإضافة لهذا فقد وجد الباحثون في أستراليا، أن التحدث في 
الهاتف الجوال أثناء المشي يشكل خطرا صحيا كبيرا، لأنه يؤذي العمود 
الفقري ويسبب إصابته باعتلالات وتشوهات، وبالتالي الإصابة بآلام الظهر
وأوضح العلماء في جامعة كوينسلاند، أن هذا الأمر يرتبط بطريقة سيطرة 
الدماغ على عملية التنفس التي تؤثر بدورها على عضلات الجذع الداعمة 
للظهر، حيث ترتخي في الشهيق، وهي عملية تلقائية تحدث أوتوماتيكيا دون
أن يشعر بها الإنسان، وبالتالي فان التحدث أثناء المشي، سيؤثر على 
عملية التنفس وطريقة حماية العمود الفقري من قبل العضلات الداعمة 
المسؤولة عن ثباته واستقراره...

لكم خالص دعواتي بدوام الصحه والعافية

----------


## king of love

_يسلمووووووووووور على المعلومات المفيدة_

----------


## ورده محمديه

_ياعلي الله يستر_


_يسلموا دانه على التحذير_ 


_ارق التحايا و أعذبها :: وردة محمدية_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صحيح اني اذا كنت امشي مسافة وكنت اتكلم انافخ 

يعطيش العافية على هيك تحذير

----------


## حورية

طيب 
بس في ناس ماتقدر ماتتكلم في كل الأحوال تحكي و ماتتعب
المهم
الخبرية مرة مفيدة
شكرا خيو

----------

